# Diablo 2 - Netzwerk



## SeelenGeist (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo, Buffed Benutzer.
Ich habe wieder Lust bekommen, Diablo 2 zu spielen mit meinem Bruder.
Unsere Pc's sind Netzwerk verbunden, aber dennoch finden wir uns gegenseitig nicht. Die IP Adresse, die angebenen wird, findet mein/sein Pc nicht. 
Wir haben ebenfalls das Programm Hamachi runtergeladen, dass uns eine eigene IP Adresse zulegt und so eine Verbindung erstellt, aber dennoch vergebends.
Kennt einer das Problem, bzw. kann mir einer helfen? Wäre sehr freundlich.
Danke.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2008)

habt ihr die firewalls noch an?


----------



## SeelenGeist (29. Juni 2008)

Ja, haben wir. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob dieses Gefährlich sein kann. :x


Edit:
Hab Dank, es geht nun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

